# Lump on telescope eyed goldfish-pics inside



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a calico telescope eyed goldfish who's been having a problem lately. I have him quarantined in a 5 gallon hospital tank and he's been there for a few weeks. he has a lump on his underbelly, which is pretty large and causes him to be upside down. i thought it was swim bladder as he cannot swim down without getting pushed directly back to the surface. i tried feeding him pees, medicated food and nothing seems to work. i dont want to lose this fish and was hoping anyone could recommend something i could do. he is alert, eats ok but has been upside down for a few weeks now.

i feel completely terrible about it and want to help him asap. is there any medication i can get or something i can do to help this lump go away? thanks in advance.

was posted in diseases but no help. see pics please.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

bump...could use some opinions to help my fishy out.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

hey, thanks for the info. yeah, i've been cleaning the tank out religiously since its a hospital tank and only 5 gallons. I have medicine to treat Dropsy, so i guess I will give it a whirl and see if that helps. 

thanks again..

-bob


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Good luck! I think she gave you good advice, I couldn't do any better than that


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

At first I thought it was swim bladder because there was no lump. so i did the normal pees feeding and it didnt help at all. I have had him in the hosp tank for a few weeks and tried aquarium salt treatment and it didnt seem to help. I didnt think it was dropsy but i also didnt know there were various kinds of it. Im going to try it tonight and hope to god it helps. poor Syd.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

It doesn't really look like Dropsy to me---his scales aren't standing out (or are they? I can't tell by the picture). If it is Dropsy, he'll look like a pinecone. It may be a tumor of some sort.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

His scales aren't popping out, but I read up on the various symptoms of dropsy and it talked about the blowing up of the body. it could possibly be a tumor of somesort. Is there any way to treat a fish for a tumor?


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

If in fact it is a tumor...there's really nothing you can do. I would try treating him with the epsom salt as Baby-Baby posted and give him some medicated foods to treat for parasites as well. See what happens. Good luck. Poor little guy!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks gem...i'll go grab some epsom salt after work and see how it works. i know, i feel bad for the little guy. i love this fish too.


----------

